# My cat's afraid to go outside! =(



## Chiisanahime (Jun 1, 2010)

Let me start by saying that my cat is an indoor cat - he is not allowed to freely roam the neighborhood because of coyotes and such. However, I have recently started letting him out into the back yard (after much meowing and begging). We have a tall fence and he's...big...so he can't jump it.
Anyway, he only manages to stay out for about 2 minutes before he becomes frightened (by I don't know what) and dashes back to the door. I thought he might lose some weight if he was allowed to play in the backyard, but he's very skittish.

How can I get him more acclimated to being outside? :?


----------



## jenwales (May 7, 2010)

Keep him indoors where it is safe. I'm thankful that my cats have no interest in going out.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, keep the cat inside. There are more things than just coyotes to worry about. If he were to get a rodent (eat one, or heaven forbid it bite him for defense), there's the possibility of sickness. There's also parasites that can be in the grass/dirt. Even with a fence, some cats are very tricky and can slip through a gap that you may THINK is too small.

For fresh air, I leave the patio screen door open for my cats. Paizly is scared to go outside to the point that she'll run and hide if I open the door when she's near it. But if she knows there's the barrier of screen, she'll sit and watch the yard for hours. Nebbie would probably like to go outside, but she's satisfied with just watching too.

If you want him to get more exercise, play with him more. Get a laser light toy, and have him chase it around. Get a feather on a string and have him chase/jump that. Anything that gets him moving, at least 15 to 30 minutes once a day (twice a day would be better, if he's really needing to lose some pounds).

Another good weight loser is to get better food (meat as either the first, or in the first 3 ingredients) without too many corn/rice/grains. Weight control food helps, as it's specially formulated, but there is still some "junk" food that claims to be weight control. Also, feed him twice a day on a schedule, rather than leaving food out all the time if that's what's currently being done. Of course ALWAYS have clean water out for whenever he wants that.

Good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree completely. If he's afraid, I consider that a good thing. I understand that this is not the custom for some of our members, but my cats will never be allowed outside. I lost one of the dearest cats I've ever had when I let her outside.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum! 
I keep our cats inside because we have cat-eating wildlife and live too close to a 55mph rural road where traffic speeds and our cats (_for the most part_) are not traffic-wise. We do like to let them out for short amounts of time, supervised, and when they appear nervous or uncomfortable we help them get back inside as quickly as possible. 
We plan to build an outdoor sort of kennel / cat-run attached to the house with a pet-flap so they can pick/choose where they want to spend their time. Until then, when I allow them outside for sunshine, fresh air, concrete rolling and grass biting ... I walk with them, petting them and talking to them encouragingly. I especially like to bring them outside because I want them to be familiar with the outside of our home and be able to recognize it and learn how to get back inside if they accidentally escape.
Anyhow, try going outside with your cat, walking around with him to show him your yard and help him become confident in himself by encouraging him and gaining confidence from you.

If you are interested, I have some ideas, photos and links for modifying backyard fencing to help keep your cat contained and protected in his own yard.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm an indoor cat advocate too. If you DO want to let a cat go outside, though, you have to accustom them to it when they are younger. Cats who have always lived indoors will just be totally freaked out.

I remember years ago thinking that Loki, age 2 at the time and indoors always, would like to go out on a harness/leash the way my Lenny did (she was indoor/outdoor until I "saw the light" when she was 6 or so). Harnessed Loki up and took him outside. He stood there as if transfixed--completely terrified, eyes like saucers, tail like a bottlebrush--then he started THROWING himself against the door over and over and over. I got him inside fast and he finally relaxed. Never tried it again! :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree .... count yourself lucky that you have a cat that doesn't want to be outside, at least for long.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey October--totally OT, but do you have some bigger pix of that adorable box Murphy is lying on? Did you make it?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

hoofmaiden said:


> If you DO want to let a cat go outside, though, you have to accustom them to it when they are younger. Cats who have always lived indoors will just be totally freaked out.


Not in my limited experience. Toby was 5 when I adopted him and had never been outside at all. He was also really scared when I tried to coax him out into the garden. Gradually, over time he got used to the idea. I carried him in my arms around the garden initially and then plonked him down and stayed very near him while he walked around. Little by little he lost his fear and he now LOVES his garden. I wouldn't deprive him of it for all the tea in china. Often he just lies down in the sun listening to all those exciting outdoor noises and smells. It makes my heart sing knowing how much he enjoys it. He can't be given freedom to roam because he is FIV+ but at least I can do this for him. 

I would strongly encourage you to give your cat a safe outdoor space if you can and get him out there. He will grow to love it just like my Tobe. Just make sure its completely cat proof and don't let him out there on his own. I closely supervise Toby to ensure he is safe 

I would like to add, however, that if your cat never gets used to the outside, its fine. He will be a happy kitty being inclusively indoors as well as long as you give him plenty of stimulation. Most people on this forum have indoor kitties and they are all happy. I just happen to believe cats should sample the world outside the back door as well.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

The poster wasn't suggesting the cat be free to roam as far as I am aware, only that the cat could be outside in the backyard. To be honest, I actually don't see the harm in letting a cat out in a safe enclosed place where you can keep an eye on them. As long as its cat proof, whats the problem? I understand the whole 'don't let your cat out to roam' argument, but not letting your cat out in a outdoor area within your control? Wheres the risk? No cars are going to be in your garden after all!!!


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

I *think* the risk would be snakes/hawks/coyotes coming and getting their cat. Although I don't think coyotes could sneak in a fenced yard with out notice. But I personally think its worth the risk to give them "outdoor" time if the cat likes it, with proper supervision and such.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

sounds like kitty is big enough that hawks would not be a problem :lol: 
however, I agree with the others, if he doesn't want to be outside, count your blessings.
Also, a lot of cats that go out DO NOT exercise.. they're not like a dog, they won't run up and down the fenceline,
they'll just find a cozy spot and hang out. good luck


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hawks have been mentioned before as a danger to small animals, such as cats. 

Every link I checked said, yes, they can kill cats and small dogs.  They might not be able to carry away the cat or dog. 



> ......That said...a small hawk won't carry a grown cat away, but make no mistake, the impact of an animal hitting you claws-first traveling at 128 miles per hour CAN definitely snap the spine of your cat and kill it. It would then maybe manage to drag it into the air for a few dozen yards and land it in a bush or tree to feed on it, but it isn't going far. Raptors don't kill by carrying things away generally- they kill by force of impact and stabbing inwards with their talons- THEN they rip the fur/feathers off of their prey and eat it on the spot if the prey is too large to carry to a safer spot.


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Will_a_red_ta ... _house_cat


----------

